# Furs By Species (Idea Taken Fron Zaaz)



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay so here is how it goes, post your species and I will add it to the list, this is being done because quite a few people, myself included, are sick of the "_species_ come here" threads.

*Alligatorid*
Jesie (American Alligator)

*Ailurid*
Devochka (Red Panda)

*A.I.
*Kaamos (Machine)

*Avian*
ilrak (Raven)
icarus615 (Raven)
Beta Link (Raven)
Dark Hawk (Broad Winged Hawk)
Aondeug (African Gray Parrot)

*Bovid*
midnit (Goat)
TheRavenousOne (Bongo Antelope)

*Camelid*
Doubler (Llama)

*Canid*
Antimony (Alaskan Malamute)
Lastdirewolf (Dire Wolf)
mattpower08 (Fox)
Lord Kanin (Timber Wolf)
Zeke Shadowfyre (Kalak/Coyote Hybrid)
Shino (Blue Wolf)
PaulShepherd (German Shepherd)
Miko78 (Mutt)
Impasse (Tundra Wolf)
FreakFace (Dracowolf)
Arcadium (Red Fox)
Dreltox (Blue Wolf)
Shadow (Demonic Gold Fox)
StainMcGorver (Timber Wolf)
Aestuo (Grey Fox)
lupinealchemist (Grey Wolf)
J-wolf (Black Wolf)
Grimfang (wolf)
velan_wolf (Wolf)
~furfanatic~ (Grey Wolf)
RyanWulf (Grey Wolf)
ZuriBonn (Wolf)
lazyredhead (Mutt)
oneace (Gray Wolf)
NightWolf714 (Wolf/Shiba Inu)
jagdwolf (Wolf)
Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Timber Wolf)
SirRob (Red Fox)
Ceuper (Coyote)
frillykittydoll (Fennec Fox)
Jealousy (Striped Hyena)
Lyrihl (Wolf)
Erewolf (Wolf/Collie)
Diego117 (Fox)
pheonix (Fox)
ForestFox91 (Tibetan Fox)
Deadly-Bagel (Fox)
BKRCreed (Fox)
KitXune (Arctic Fox)
-Lucario- (Jackal)
bluewulf1 (Wolf/Blue Husky)
Ralliron (Red Fox)
foxxtrot23 (Wolf/Fox)
kingdomjacko (Husky/Sheep Dog)
Dante112 (Black Wolf)
scooby32 (Fox)
Vexerfireblaze (Golden Wolf)
BloodSapphire (Wolf)
Autolycus (Wolf)
darkfoxx606 (Fox)
iBolt! (Blue Husky/Fox)
Ramea (Fox)
KiloFox (Arctic Fox)
Toten (German Shepherd)
DerWolf (Gray Wolf)
Kiba (Wolf)
DevianFur (Arctic Wolf)
Sarge (Border Collie/Coyote)
fluffy-wolf (Wolf/Arctic Fox)
deathshadow1991 (Black Two Tailed Fox)
Baron Von Yiffington (Malamute)
Benjamin Foxtails (Winged Fox)
VengeanceZ (Dark Orange Fox)
RoqsWolf (Azure Wolf)
Jack (Fox/Husky)
Shaard (Brown Wolf/Fox)
CerbrusNL (Red Wolf)
silver_foxfang (Swift Fox)
Reitsuki (Wolf)
ProxySlaughter (Fennec Fox)
Fuzzeh-Richard (Demonic Black Wolf)
Wolfenpilot687 (Gray Wolf)
Doctor Timefox (Time Traveling Fox)

*Cervid*
Arctures (Formosan Sika Deer)

*Corytophanid*
Zerulu (Basilisk)

*Delphinid*
Emidol (Bottlenosed Dolphin)

*Didelphid*
Ro4dk1ll (Opossum)
*
Dragon*
Ark
dragon_mel (Western Dragon)
Trpdwarf (Eastern Dragon)
Salrith
Earthwyrm
dakari_ceychi
Jack the Silver Dragon (Western Silver Dragon)
Telnac (Western Dragon)
Oroshi (Eastern Dragon)
Alex0902 (Dragon)
MattyK (Dragon)
Kao (Scalie Dragon)
DragonKid (Dragon)
Mediteral Hart (Hazel Dragon)
Doran Eirok (Western Dragon)
Atra~indigo67 (Dragon)
Utsukushii (Western Dragon)

*Dromaeosaurid*
Shark_the_raptor (Aqualarus Raptor)
Riptor (Raptor)
TheRedRaptor (Utahraptor)
 Comah (Unenlagia Comahuensis)
Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Raptor)
*
Equine*
Belaneth (Paint Horse)
Violet_Virtue (Holsteiner Mare)
Xorin (Clydesdale Horse)
serious-stripes (Zebra)
Arkolyte (Clydesdale Stallion)

*Felid*
makmakmob (Cat)
Elessara (Ocelot)
Juna (Lion)
rknight
Defcat (Cheetah)
Lethe5683 (Maine Coon)
SnickersTheCat (Cat)
harry2110 (Lynx)
Jashwa (Cat)
Elv02 (Cat)
SirrocoTheServal (Serval)
cheeriocheetah (Tatzel cheetah)
touge-union (Snow Leopard)
Simbabite (Lion)
Meeew (Cat)
Tyla (Cat)
coonluv2990 (Cheetah)
Nouyorus (White Tiger)
Bluflare (Maltese Tiger)
Herbalizedmind (Domestic Cat)
JuggaloTheRolla (Cheetah)
Mnemosyne (Saber-Toothed Cat)
Slade (Cat)
ToxicTiger (Tiger)
Alisu (Turkish Angora)
Calibrius133701 (Lynx)
Chessie (Norwegian Forest Cat)
Azerane (Lion)
Q-Lok (Domestic Cat)
CaptainCougar (Smilodon)
Lost~Koneko (Siamese Cat)

*Folivora*
Megatherium (Dire Sloth)

*Gryphon*
composite_beast (Gryphon)
dodgerwolf (Gryphon)
Kawaburd (Gryphon)

*Herpestid*
Chuint (Meerkat)

*Hybrid*
Werevixen (Dracorat)
Placebo (Tiger/Hyeena)
Yula-XII (Bat/Cat)
WolvesSoulZ (Oriental Dragon/Wolf)
Exploding-Zombies
KirbyCowFox (Cow/Fox)
Norvilion (Fox/Wolf/Squirrel)
Kai Tigrhynte (Crow/Tiger/Rattlesnake)
SSJ3MewTwo (Reptilian Mewthree)
shen-po (German Shepherd/Cougar)
Marie (Faurn)
mortaltrickster (Wolf/Skunk)
Kyuusho (Maned Wolf/Eastern Dragon)
Seastalker (S'larih)
DeadBunneh (Rabbit/Wolf)
Kaihedgie (Tanuki/Bat)
Darkwing (Grey Timber Wolf/Red Dragon)
rycerrugani (Tiger/Wolf)
Snowleplover15 (Snow Leopard/Crocodile/Wolf)
Majy The Dragon (Demagrogen)

*Hyaenid*
raynes94 (Hyeena)

*Insecta*
ETC (Azure Damselfly)

*Leporid*
 Fiver (Snowshoe Hare)

*Macropod*
GuRoo (Kangaroo)
Britmike (Kangaroo)


*Multiple Fursonas*
El_Furicua (Precursor Dragon, Lucario)
Chyuukuchi (Mouse, Rabbit/Tiger, German Shepherd)
Chobaryu (Eagle/Dragon/Cougar/Python/Chimaera, Horse/Dragon/Eagle alien species)
Dreltox (Green Wolf/Lord of Change/Imperator Type 2 Mech)
Emofur (Wolf, Feline)
â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Red 'n' White Lucario, Red 'n' White Gaomon)

*Mustelid*
Zaaz (Skunk)
Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Skunk)
Irreverent (Canadian River Otter)
Morroke (Wolverine)
xakmf (River Otter)
Gaius_Baltar (Canadian River Otter)
Vaah (Stoat)
Stank (Skunk)
Seprakarius (Stoat)
Shindo (American Marten)
Mozee (North American River Otter)
Tweek (Ferret)
Darzi (Ferret)
daREALnakkers (Spotted Skunk)
pulsifer (Asian Clawed Otter)

*Ornithorhynchid*
half-witted fur (Platypus)

*Poeciliid*
slydude851 (Guppy)

*Procyonid*
PriestRevan (Raccoon)
Duhguns (Raccoon)
Records (Raccoon)
prettylilpup (Kinkajou)
Ruko (Raccoon)
ShadowCoon (Raccoon)
Krarrur (Raccoon)

*Pteropodid*
Cronus616 (Fruit Bat)
Fruiit (Fruit Bat)

*Rodentia*
Ratte
Chronic (Rat)
Nurematsu (Raichu/Rat)
CryoScales (Rat)

*Sciurid*
RandyDarkshade (Black Squirrel)
Nikolai (North American Red Tree Squirrel)
Myasa (Malabar Giant Squirrel)
Houshou (Flying Squirrel)

*Thropes
*Leostale (Zoanthrope- Rockhopper Penguin)
*
Ursid*
Willard_fatman (Kodiak Bear)
Furry_newbie_Adam (Brown Bear)
transformation13 (Grizzly Bear)
Shanerous_Lorenthien (Panda Bear)
D Void (Grizzly Bear)
Excitement! (Grizzly Bear)

*Varanid*
Laze (Komodo Dragon)
LizardKing

*Vombatid
*vombatiformes (Yaminon)


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 9, 2009)

Uh... dracorat, I guess.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> Uh... dracorat, I guess.


um....what specifically is that...?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a hyena-tiger hybrid, but I also have a rabbit and Shiba Inu character :V


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm tempted to post some sort of piss take here, like 'seven breasted urinal', but truth be told, I don't really have a species. You could put me down for jackals, squirrels or cats if you wanted.


----------



## PriestRevan (Apr 9, 2009)

Under my name. And in my avatar. And in my signature.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 9, 2009)

Eli's jugs are a species?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 9, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Eli's jugs are a species?



Ah, maybe X3

Put Dralpi (Latin for Dragon = Draco, Latin for Fox = Vulpi).


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'm tempted to post some sort of piss take here, like 'seven breasted urinal', but truth be told, I don't really have a species. You could put me down for jackals, squirrels or cats if you wanted.


okie dokie


----------



## Elessara (Apr 9, 2009)

You can stick me under the cat or hybrid catagory....

Cat: because she's an ocelot.

Hybrid: because she's got hawk wings (Even though if you knew her story she's really not a hybrid at all)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2034573

I fit in nowhere... lol

~or maybe give me an "ocelot" catagory... =3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 9, 2009)

Dire wolf o_o


----------



## Yula-XII (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you list me for a Bat-cat?


----------



## ilrak (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven here.


----------



## mattprower08 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fox here ^^


----------



## Juna (Apr 9, 2009)

Lion for me, even tho im part tiger. I dont consider myself a Liger >>;

So just lion for me.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Juna said:


> Lion for me, even tho im part tiger. I dont consider myself a Liger >>;
> 
> So just lion for me.



Added ^3^


----------



## Doubler (Apr 9, 2009)

Llama.


----------



## Antimony (Apr 9, 2009)

Dog (Alaskan Malamute) for me. Good luck on the canine categories......


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 9, 2009)

Canadian River Otter (not to be confused with Sea Otters, the black sheep of the family)


----------



## Elessara (Apr 9, 2009)

Antimony said:


> Dog (Alaskan Malamute) for me. Good luck on the canine categories......


 
Good luck on ALL of these catagorys...

I would suggest something along this format for simplicity...

*Feline*
XXXXXXX _(Tiger)_
XXXXXXX _(Lion)_
XXXXXXX _(House cat)_

*Canine*
XXXXXXX _(Wolf)_
XXXXXXX _(Fox)_ (I know, I know... but it's close enough so why not...)
XXXXXXX _(Husky)_

Etc...

But the format she has now is cleaner.. so ~shrugs~


----------



## Kanin (Apr 9, 2009)

Timber Wolf


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 9, 2009)

Black Squirrel (A direct variant of the eastern grey squirrel)


----------



## Laze (Apr 9, 2009)

Komodo Dragon.

I've only seen one other about.

Big up the lizardly massive.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Elessara said:


> Good luck on ALL of these catagorys...
> 
> I would suggest something along this format for simplicity...
> 
> ...



*Borrows your idea* lol thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 9, 2009)

I am zeh raccoon!
hug me im precious


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> I am zeh raccoon!
> hug me im precious


*laughs and hugs you before adding you to the list*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 9, 2009)

Ratteguhn.

Not a hybrid.  It's all original.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ratteguhn.
> 
> Not a hybrid.  It's all original.



I hope it's okay that I added you to the Rodentia family (rodents)


----------



## rknight (Apr 9, 2009)

Feline for me


----------



## Ratte (Apr 9, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> I hope it's okay taht I added you to the Rodentia family (rodents)



Hey, that works.

Looks like one with the dental structure.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

rknight said:


> Feline for me



added, are you a specific species of feline? Or just feline?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hey, that works.
> 
> Looks like one with the dental structure.



Lol ok


----------



## rknight (Apr 9, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> added, are you a specific species of feline? Or just feline?



nope, just reg feline


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

rknight said:


> nope, just reg feline



okie dokie ^3^


----------



## rknight (Apr 9, 2009)

sweet, many thanks


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

rknight said:


> sweet, many thanks



nope nope thank YOU


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Canid: Kalak Coyote Hybrid.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Canid: Kalak Coyote Hybrid.



Added ^3^


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> Added ^3^



Thanks.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Thanks.



Not a problem at all~


----------



## Defcat (Apr 9, 2009)

Leopard over here


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Defcat said:


> Leopard over here


*smiles* added~ *pokes* get on AIM once in a while..


----------



## Morroke (Apr 9, 2009)

Wolverine here, a mustalid.


----------



## Shino (Apr 9, 2009)

Yo.

Blue wolf. (If that wasn't obvious already.)

I'm glad someone else besides me is sick of the thread-by-species posts. This should get sticky-ed right next to the -by-state thread.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Shino said:


> Yo.
> 
> Blue wolf. (If that wasn't obvious already.)
> 
> I'm glad someone else besides me is sick of the thread-by-species posts. This should get sticky-ed right next to the -by-state thread.



Added ^3^ I hope it is, I would be so proud lol


----------



## dragon_mel (Apr 9, 2009)

dragon ^.=.^


this is far better than those threads for each species. excellent idea!


----------



## Willard_fatman (Apr 9, 2009)

Put me down for bear! :3 <3  *giggles*


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a fruit bat ^-^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

dragon_mel said:


> dragon ^.=.^
> 
> 
> this is far better than those threads for each species. excellent idea!



thanks, but the credit goes to my friend Zaaz for the idea ^3^

Are you a specific type of dragon or just a dragon?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Willard_fatman said:


> Put me down for bear! :3 <3  *giggles*



specific species or just a bear?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I'm a bat ^-^


Specific species or just a bat?


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 9, 2009)

German Shepherd here! And that goes under Canine...


----------



## Willard_fatman (Apr 9, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> specific species or just a bear?


Well, Kodiak. *giggles* ^^ but it dont matter either way. <3


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> German Shepherd here! And that goes under Canine...


Added ^3^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Willard_fatman said:


> Well, Kodiak. *giggles* ^^ but it dont matter either way. <3



*smiles* okie dokie, but I like to be as precise as possible ^3^


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Apr 9, 2009)

Miko78 (Mutt!)


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Miko78 said:


> Miko78 (Mutt!)



^3^ added, thank you for coming~


----------



## dragon_mel (Apr 9, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> thanks, but the credit goes to my friend Zaaz for the idea ^3^
> 
> Are you a specific type of dragon or just a dragon?


 

just a western dragon


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

dragon_mel said:


> just a western dragon



Okie dokie ^3^ thank you


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

There's more than 31 furs on this site~ At least I am pretty sure there is...>.>;;


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

This is where I am stopping for tonight, I will update it when I sign in again.


----------



## Impasse (Apr 9, 2009)

For what it's worth, put me down as a tundra wolf under the "Canid" set.


----------



## Kipple (Apr 9, 2009)

Representing Coenagrion puella, the azure damselfly. Insect, Anisopterid, Zygopterid, however you'd like to classify it. :V


----------



## FreakFace (Apr 9, 2009)

Dracowolf but put under wolf.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 9, 2009)

GO FOXES!!!

Red fox to be exact.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 9, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> Specific species or just a bat?



Fruit bat. 
Not much more specific, but a little ^^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 9, 2009)

Impasse said:


> For what it's worth, put me down as a tundra wolf under the "Canid" set.


Added



ETC said:


> Representing Coenagrion puella, the azure damselfly. Insect, Anisopterid, Zygopterid, however you'd like to classify it. :V


Added



FreakFace said:


> Dracowolf but put under wolf.


Added



Arcadium said:


> GO FOXES!!!
> 
> Red fox to be exact.


Added

^3^ wow this is really picking up~


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Hybrid here -> Oriental Draolf (Oriental dragon & Wolf)


----------



## ursaminor (Apr 9, 2009)

My fursona's name is Ursa Arcas and he is a Brown Bear..with a tail lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2009)

...is it just me...or is this another one of those same topics we had a long time ago


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...is it just me...or is this another one of those same topics we had a long time ago



Exactly, there's been like 40 of these threads being thrown around, so someone decided to just make one big non-specific one for everyone.


----------



## Dreltox (Apr 9, 2009)

Wolf. BLUE-TINTED WOLF! YAY! I'M NEONISH!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 9, 2009)

EDIT: Snap decision...I'll see the reactions later. No longer Maned Wolf...that's my Alt now.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> Exactly, there's been like 40 of these threads being thrown around, so someone decided to just make one big non-specific one for everyone.


The main reason why these die out and come back around again, cause someone new makes this kind of topics, then this one slows down and die and someone else gonna make the same topic again.

I vote...about 3 months from now...same topic will appear again


----------



## Belaneth (Apr 9, 2009)

Horse here.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 9, 2009)

How would you deal with forum members who 'suffer' the multiple fursonality disorder (like in my case).  About adding my fursonas, one would be a precursor dragon (a species I made, more like a dragon, dinosaur & crocodile hybrid); & the other one would be a Lucario (either classify it as PokÃ©mon or as a non-specified canine species).  And, if I'm only allowed to have one fursona in this list, I'll let you choose which one to add, based on the following: I feel the Lucario fursona is my current main one, but my original  fursona (in terms of intellectual property) would be the precursor dragon.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 9, 2009)

Rat. Secondary is a scarily anorexic lion. 

I prefer to be listed under "rat" even though I agree with the person above me. x3


----------



## Willard_fatman (Apr 9, 2009)

Furry_newbie_Adam said:


> My fursona's name is Ursa Arcas and he is a Brown Bear..with a tail lol


W00! Go Bears!!! <3 *giggles*


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 9, 2009)

Horsie here!  Holsteiner mare, if ya wanna be all specific, lol!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 9, 2009)

I made my "Where the foxes at?" for fun. :3

I was expecting this topic to happen at some point, but I didn't want to do double listing. |D

Put me under Canid (Demonic Gold Fox).



Now someone sticky this topic! 



Willard_fatman said:


> W00! Go Bears!!! <3 *giggles*



*cough*Chicago Bears.*cough*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Apr 10, 2009)

Timber Wolf here!
/awesome


----------



## Zaaz (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay Lucy! Thanks for running with this idea ^_^ I'm too lazy after all :O 

But hell, I have a podcast to run XD

Z


----------



## Aestuo (Apr 10, 2009)

Good idea Lucy!    :3    Add me to your list.

Canid:  Grey Fox

[EDIT] Fixed  (candid,  lol.  That's what late-night insomnia does to a person  X3)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm a multiple form shapeshifter who calls myself a werewolf for the sake of simplicity.

So basically I can be a Grey Wolf originally.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 10, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Good idea Lucy!    :3    Add me to your list.
> 
> *Canid:*  Grey Fox



Fix'd.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if I would count as a hybrid or not but basically Maine coon cat with bat wings.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Yay Lucy! Thanks for running with this idea ^_^ I'm too lazy after all :O
> 
> But hell, I have a podcast to run XD
> 
> Z


Which is why I figured you wouldn't mind if I borrowed your idea ^3^ btw you were added in the beginning...



Aestuo said:


> Good idea Lucy! :3 Add me to your list.
> 
> Candid: Grey Fox


Thanks but the idea isn't mine, it's Zaaz's I just put it into action...and it's *Canid*, hun, not *Candid*


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> How would you deal with forum members who 'suffer' the multiple fursonality disorder (like in my case). About adding my fursonas, one would be a precursor dragon (a species I made, more like a dragon, dinosaur & crocodile hybrid); & the other one would be a Lucario (either classify it as PokÃ©mon or as a non-specified canine species). And, if I'm only allowed to have one fursona in this list, I'll let you choose which one to add, based on the following: I feel the Lucario fursona is my current main one, but my original fursona (in terms of intellectual property) would be the precursor dragon.


 
I would be more than happy to make a "Multiple Fursonas" Category and put you in it ^3^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Chronic said:


> Rat. Secondary is a scarily anorexic lion.
> 
> I prefer to be listed under "rat" even though I agree with the person above me. x3


 
Okie dokie, I put you under Rodentia like you asked


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Did I miss anyone that posted already? I know I missed those that haven't...


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Haha, I'm a kitty cat... :3.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 10, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> Haha, I'm a kitty cat... :3.



And you d-- *brick'd*


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 10, 2009)

Shadow said:


> And you d-- *brick'd*


 o_o


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll sing it!

Cat? I'm a kitty cat! And I dance dance dance and I dance dance dance! Cat? I'm a-- *brick'd*


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Apr 10, 2009)

Hmm... I don't see *Hyaenidae *anywhere in that list.

Meh, I'm a hyena.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

raynes94 said:


> Hmm... I don't see *Hyaenidae *anywhere in that list.
> 
> Meh, I'm a hyena.


sorry I am adding as I go...

there you go, added, ^3^ you get your own category


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Apr 10, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> sorry I am adding as I go...



It's fine


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 10, 2009)

MY NAME IS D*A*HGUNS
lol <3...anyone know how i can fix that?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 10, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> MY NAME IS D*A*HGUNS
> lol <3...anyone know how i can fix that?



Here's the name change thread for the forum.  :3


----------



## J-wolf (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm a black wolf, but I'm not sure if having feathered wings would put me in the hybrid catagory.
Put me where ever you like


----------



## harry2110 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lynx


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

harry2110 said:


> Lynx



added ^3^


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 10, 2009)

Generic wolf reporting in.


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 10, 2009)

Let's see....

One: Chyuukuchi - Mouse
Two: Tabbit Riger - Half Rabbit Half Tiger
Three: Sebastian - German Shepherd

^_^


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Apr 10, 2009)

Rmnfdbgdsmhf. D: This is the problem with being a hybrid.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Exploding-Zombies said:


> Rmnfdbgdsmhf. D: This is the problem with being a hybrid.



What's the problem? I have a category for hybrids ^3^


----------



## Records (Apr 10, 2009)

hi. it's me! records raccoon


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Records said:


> hi. it's me! records raccoon



^3^ Added


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

There's more than 51 furries on this site~ I think...


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 10, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Here's the name change thread for the forum.  :3


ty!


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 10, 2009)

Cat here. ^_^


----------



## transformation13 (Apr 10, 2009)

transformation13, and I'm a grizzly bear.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 10, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Generic wolf reporting in.



And a mod too.....sticky?  (the thread, not you Grimmy!  )


----------



## Shadow (Apr 10, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> And a mod too.....sticky?  (the thread, not you Grimmy!  )



Didn't I suggest stickying this two pages back? |D


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Cat here. ^_^


added ^3^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

transformation13 said:


> transformation13, and I'm a grizzly bear.


Added ^3^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Didn't I suggest stickying this two pages back? |D


yes, yes you did


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 10, 2009)

Cow and Fox hybrid, Moo!


----------



## xakmf (Apr 10, 2009)

river otter


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Cow and Fox hybrid, Moo!



Added under "Hybrid"


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 10, 2009)

xakmf said:


> river otter



Added under Mustelid...which is the family that otters belong to (I looked it up specifically for this) ^3^


----------



## Elv02 (Apr 10, 2009)

Add me under Feline or something... I'm a cat.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2009)

and oh please remove me from the list, I no longer a Eastern dragon/Wolf no more...Im back to my Kemonomimi Wolf again cause of Furs


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and oh please remove me from the list, I no longer a Eastern dragon/Wolf no more...Im back to my Kemonomimi Wolf again cause of Furs



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO... a fellow dragon who has fallen :C


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and oh please remove me from the list, I no longer a Eastern dragon/Wolf no more...Im back to my Kemonomimi Wolf again cause of Furs



Are you sure you want me to remove you? I could just put you under Canid...


----------



## velan_wolf (Apr 11, 2009)

wolf


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Elv02 said:


> Add me under Feline or something... I'm a cat.


added ^3^


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> Are you sure you want me to remove you? I could just put you under Canid...


I have something greatly against lists, dont ask why I just hate being on them


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I have something greatly against lists, dont ask why I just hate being on them




okie dokie, well we're sorry to lose you


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 11, 2009)

oh count me in ^w^
 Grey Wuff :3


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

velan_wolf said:


> wolf



You're added~^3^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

~furfanatic~ said:


> oh count me in ^w^
> Grey Wuff :3



^3^ thanks for contributing your name~

Added


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Apr 11, 2009)

Canadian River Otter


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> okie dokie, well we're sorry to lose you


No lost anyway, I change sonas every 6-12 months, just this year cause of some furs I'm going back to Kemonomimi Wolf boy


----------



## Salrith (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I for one love lists ^.=.^
Feel free to add me, if you need, file under 'Dragon' or such.
Don't worry about changing down the line for me though, haven't changed in six years, doubt I ever will hehe.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 11, 2009)

Spotted hyena!


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2009)

+1 raven! This should definitly be stickied.


----------



## RyanWulf (Apr 11, 2009)

Grey wolf here:3


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 11, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> And a mod too.....sticky?  (the thread, not you Grimmy!  )



Hahaha... good idea XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 11, 2009)

Aqualarus Raptor at your service.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

icarus615 said:


> +1 raven! This should definitly be stickied.



Added ^3^ 



RyanWulf said:


> Grey wolf here:3



Added ^3^



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Aqualarus Raptor at your service.



Added ^3^


----------



## Devochka (Apr 11, 2009)

*Aye bee dat sexeh sorta aminal sed two bee uh rehd pander~*​


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Devochka said:


> *Aye bee dat sexeh sorta aminal sed two bee uh rehd pander~*​



SHWEET meh sistah!!! abbadabbed! ^3^


----------



## Devochka (Apr 11, 2009)

Lulu_Neko_Lucy said:


> SHWEET meh sistah!!! abbadabbed! ^3^


*SRSLY! Whut da fucc duz dat mene eneeway?
*​


----------



## Riptor (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm an anthro raptor.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Riptor said:


> I'm an anthro raptor.



Added ^3^


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm a serval, prolly the only one here I think.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

SirrocoTheServal said:


> I'm a serval, prolly the only one here I think.



Added ^3^


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 11, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I'm a wolf/swift fox! :3 *woofs and wags tail*


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 11, 2009)

ZuriBonn said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I'm a wolf/swif fox! :3 *woofs and wags tail*




Added ^3^


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 11, 2009)

oopps...i meant swift fox not swif fox hehehe...sorry bout that, i can't type worth crap.


----------



## composite_beast (Apr 11, 2009)

Gryphon here^.^  I cannot believe I am the FIRST gryphon.  Well, someone's gotta represent.  

I believe gryphon would be a new category, my dear.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 11, 2009)

composite_beast said:


> Gryphon here^.^  I cannot believe I am the FIRST gryphon.  Well, someone's gotta represent.
> 
> I believe gryphon would be a new category, my dear.



So, if 2 were to post next his place would match his name perfectly. |3


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 11, 2009)

Dragon here.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 12, 2009)

ZuriBonn said:


> oopps...i meant swift fox not swif fox hehehe...sorry bout that, i can't type worth crap.


Fixed



composite_beast said:


> Gryphon here^.^  I cannot believe I am the FIRST gryphon.  Well, someone's gotta represent.
> 
> I believe gryphon would be a new category, my dear.


I believe you would be correct~ Added ^3^



Earthwyrm said:


> Dragon here.


Added ^3^


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Apr 13, 2009)

Dragon here


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 13, 2009)

dakari_ceychi said:


> Dragon here



^3^ added


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Kangaroo here, present and accounted for!  

Don't tell me I'm the only 'roo?


----------



## Chobaryu (Apr 14, 2009)

Multi-hybrid here. x>

Anthro: Eagle, Dragon, Cougar, Python chimaera
Feral: Horse, Dragon, Eagle alien species

:>


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Apr 14, 2009)

Felid: Tatzel cheetah

Though would that be a hybrid?  It's a completely invented and fictitious relative of the cheetah.  So... a mythical felid...?  Ah, nevermind.  Disregard my prattle.  I'm still a greenhorn.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 14, 2009)

canid - mutt


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 14, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> Kangaroo here, present and accounted for!
> 
> Don't tell me I'm the only 'roo?


Yup, you are~ You get your own group all to yourself



Chobaryu said:


> Multi-hybrid here. x>
> 
> Anthro: Eagle, Dragon, Cougar, Python chimaera
> Feral: Horse, Dragon, Eagle alien species
> ...



Added ^3^ I put you in multiple fursona's if that's okay



cheeriocheetah said:


> Felid: Tatzel cheetah
> 
> Though would that be a hybrid?  It's a completely invented and fictitious relative of the cheetah.  So... a mythical felid...?  Ah, nevermind.  Disregard my prattle.  I'm still a greenhorn.


I just put you in Felid (I only really put people in hybrid if their hybrid is between separate families)



lazyredhead said:


> canid - mutt


Added ^3^


----------



## oneace (Apr 15, 2009)

Gray wolf here, please and thank you miss. :3

(Btw, I completely adore the quote in your signature. _The Pebble and the Penguin_ is probably one of the best movies I've ever seen.)


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

oneace said:


> Gray wolf here, please and thank you miss. :3
> 
> (Btw, I completely adore the quote in your signature. _The Pebble and the Penguin_ is probably one of the best movies I've ever seen.)



Added ^3^

lol thanks, I love that movie, I hadn't seen it in years until I found it on Hulu the other night, I've been listening to "Now and Forever" ever since.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm under Canid. Fursona is Med-Night, the Wolf/Shiba Inu

My mate is Norvilion. I'm trying to get him to get an account for the fourms. He's fursona is Kinaru, a Fox/wolf/(Squirrel). (Not sure if this is canid or mix breed. I would say canid since the squirrel is very minor.)

Cool idea, BTW.


----------



## Shanerous Lorenthien (Apr 15, 2009)

Your generic black and white panda here. 
I think this will fit under Ursid.

Shane


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I'm under Canid. Fursona is Med-Night, the Wolf/Shiba Inu
> 
> My mate is Norvilion. I'm trying to get him to get an account for the fourms. He's fursona is Kinaru, a Fox/wolf/(Squirrel). (Not sure if this is canid or mix breed. I would say canid since the squirrel is very minor.)
> 
> Cool idea, BTW.


Thanks but the idea wasn't wholly mine, I put it together, but the original concept belongs to Zaaz..i put him under hybrid because his fursona isn't all one family.
Added ^3^



Shanerous Lorenthien said:


> Your generic black and white panda here.
> I think this will fit under Ursid.
> 
> Shane



Added ^3^ I like the plain Jane animal fursonas (it's less that I have to type X3)


----------



## touge-union (Apr 15, 2009)

snow leopard here <----


----------



## Xorin (Apr 15, 2009)

Clydesdale Horse here. /wave


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 15, 2009)

touge-union said:


> snow leopard here <----


Added ^3^



Xorin said:


> Clydesdale Horse here. /wave


Added ^3^ you're the third horse to come here *surprised*


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 15, 2009)

kinkajou, which is a procyonid


----------



## Simbabite (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a Lion


----------



## Rebahnic (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoat


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 17, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> kinkajou, which is a procyonid



Added ^3^ you're the first one



Simbabite said:


> I'm a Lion


Added ^3^



Vaah said:


> Stoat


Added ^3^ haven't had a mustelid in a while~


----------



## jagdwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Im just an innocent wolf. do I still get to be added?


----------



## X (Apr 17, 2009)

im a shape shifter.

i are unique.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm your basic Timber wolf


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Apr 18, 2009)

*Dragon: Western Silver Dragon*


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 18, 2009)

*Name:* The Red Raptor
*Species:* Red Snout _Utahraptor_


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 18, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> I'm your basic Timber wolf


 Added ^3^



Jack the Silver Dragon said:


> *Dragon: Western Silver Dragon*


 Added ^3^



TheRedRaptor said:


> *Name:* The Red Raptor
> *Species:* Red Snout _Utahraptor_


 Added ^3^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 18, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Im just an innocent wolf. do I still get to be added?


 
*laughs* of course you still get to be added my dear co author...

Added ^3^


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 18, 2009)

I've decided to not put swift foxness with my wolf. So now she's just s wolf like before my crazyness.  Sorry bout that.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 18, 2009)

ZuriBonn said:


> I've decided to not put swift foxness with my wolf. So now she's just s wolf like before my crazyness.  Sorry bout that.


 Not a problem at all fixed ^3^


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm probably the most unlikely hybrid ever. Crow and tiger. With a rattlesnake's tail. Biological abnormalities FTW.

(And if possible, put my name down as Kai Tigrhynte; stupid typo upon registration...waiting to get it fixed...EDIT: Fixed...)


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

Kai Tigrynte said:


> I'm probably the most unlikely hybrid ever. Crow and tiger. With a rattlesnake's tail. Biological abnormalities FTW.
> 
> (And if possible, put my name down as Kai Tigrhynte; stupid typo upon registration...waiting to get it fixed...)


 Added ^3^ it's perfectly fine, I can put your name any way that you want it to be.


----------



## Kai Tigrhynte (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks. My species combo is win.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

Kai Tigrynte said:


> Thanks. My species combo is win.


 lol you're welcome


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 19, 2009)

Lulu, you can go ahead and remove the *Drapli* part from my name at the moment, I'm sticking with *Dragon* for now; thanks ^^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

Ark said:


> Lulu, you can go ahead and remove the *Drapli* part from my name at the moment, I'm sticking with *Dragon* for now; thanks ^^


 okie dokie, thanks for the update ^3^


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 19, 2009)

TamaraRose  house cat
Litz bluadsturm lion


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> TamaraRose house cat
> Litz bluadsturm lion


 are those both yours?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Generic Anthropomorphic Lizard Of No Particular Species But An Awesome One


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Generic Anthropomorphic Lizard Of No Particular Species But An Awesome One


 
Added ^3^


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

cat (meeew) xD


----------



## Tyla (Apr 19, 2009)

Cat, so I guess I fit in in Felid? :3


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 19, 2009)

Hybrid:  Reptilian Mewthree


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 19, 2009)

Meeew said:


> cat (meeew) xD



Added ^3^



Tyla said:


> Cat, so I guess I fit in in Felid? :3



Added ^3^



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Hybrid:  Reptilian Mewthree



Added ^3^


----------



## serious-stripes (Apr 20, 2009)

Zebra dude


----------



## coonluv2990 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheetah ^.^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2009)

Red Fox. One of two, apparently? o_0


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 20, 2009)

You can add me. Technically I have myself as _'Canis sapiens'_ but you can add me as a coyote for non-geekishness.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 20, 2009)

Dragon (western style), android


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 21, 2009)

serious-stripes said:


> Zebra dude


Added ^3^ first Zebra



coonluv2990 said:


> Cheetah ^.^


Added ^3^ First Cheetah



SirRob said:


> Red Fox. One of two, apparently? o_0


Added ^3^



Ceuper said:


> You can add me. Technically I have myself as _'Canis sapiens'_ but you can add me as a coyote for non-geekishness.


Added ^3^



Telnac said:


> Dragon (western style), android


Added ^3^


----------



## frillykittydoll (Apr 21, 2009)

I are ish Fennec Fox =^  ^= please adds...


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 21, 2009)

frillykittydoll said:


> I are ish Fennec Fox =^  ^= please adds...



Added ^3^


----------



## Jealousy (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm a Striped Hyena. I can't find a good picture to show this though. So I have no avatar.


----------



## Fiver (Apr 22, 2009)

So, yeah, snowshoe hare.  
I think I'm in the lagomorph category by myself =/


----------



## Oroshi (Apr 23, 2009)

Eastern Dragon


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 23, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> I'm a Striped Hyena. I can't find a good picture to show this though. So I have no avatar.


Added ^3^



Fiver said:


> So, yeah, snowshoe hare.
> I think I'm in the lagomorph category by myself =/


Added ^3^ yup you're the first



Oroshi said:


> Eastern Dragon


Added ^3^


----------



## Nakhi (Apr 23, 2009)

White Tiger


----------



## Lyrihl (Apr 23, 2009)

Me is wolf. Madness wolf that are. :twisted:


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 23, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> White Tiger


Added ^3^



Lyrihl said:


> Me is wolf. Madness wolf that are. :twisted:


Added ^3^


----------



## Jesie (Apr 24, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*COMMON                                NAME:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]American                                alligator
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CLASS:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Reptilia[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ORDER:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Crocodylia
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FAMILY:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                                Alligatoridae[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*GENUS                                SPECIES:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] _Alligator_ (derived from the Spanish _el                                lagarto _- the lizard)[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_mississippiensis_                                (belonging to the Mississippi River)

*ALSO KNOWN AS:* HOLY SHIT IT'S EATING ME!
[/FONT]


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 24, 2009)

Jesie said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*COMMON                                NAME:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]American                                alligator
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CLASS:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Reptilia[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ORDER:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Crocodylia
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FAMILY:*[/FONT]                             [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                                Alligatoridae[/FONT]
> ...



Added ^3^


----------



## Stank (Apr 27, 2009)

I do believe I might be a skunk. >.>'


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 27, 2009)

Stank said:


> I do believe I might be a skunk. >.>'



Added ^3^


----------



## Beta Link (Apr 28, 2009)

There are very few avians in that list. And both of 'em are ravens. Well, I am too, and I'm glad I'm not alone. 

Me = Raven


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

shen is a hybrid a mix of german shepherd and cougar


----------



## Leostale (Apr 28, 2009)

I am a Zoanthrope (similar to lycanthrophy, only to change into an Rockhopper Penguin blessed by the Egyptian sky god Horus..)


----------



## Bluflare (Apr 28, 2009)

Add me I am a *Maltese Tiger* a very rare feline. My name is *Bluflare I am also a spirit with great power of light and fire.*


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 28, 2009)

shen-po said:


> shen is a hybrid a mix of german shepherd and cougar


Added ^3^ you're in hybrids



Leostale said:


> I am a Zoanthrope (similar to lycanthrophy, only to change into an Rockhopper Penguin blessed by the Egyptian sky god Horus..)


Yay you get your own category the Thropes (that way I can include other lycanthropes too as well as others) Added ^3^



Bluflare said:


> Add me I am a *Maltese Tiger* a very rare feline. My name is *Bluflare I am also a spirit with great power of light and fire.*


Added ^3^


----------



## Erewolf (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a wolf/collie mix so CANINE ALL THE WAY -bite-


----------



## Alex0902 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd be a dragon i guess.

I draw them the best =D


----------



## Diego117 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a normal fox here. If you want to get specific then I guess I'd be a grey fox.

Yeah I know. I'm so original. /sarcasm


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 28, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> I'm a wolf/collie mix so CANINE ALL THE WAY -bite-


Added ^3^



Alex0902 said:


> I'd be a dragon i guess.
> 
> I draw them the best =D


Added^3^



Diego117 said:


> Just a normal fox here. If you want to get specific then I guess I'd be a grey fox.
> 
> Yeah I know. I'm so original. /sarcasm


Added^3^


----------



## Arkolyte (Apr 29, 2009)

Arkolyte is teh Clydesdale Stallion


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a domestic cat

Woooooo...

but I like it :3


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a fox, still haven't decided a color yet.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 29, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm a fox, still haven't decided a color yet.



How about Blue Lemon?


----------



## Comah (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a dromeosaurid, Unenlagia Comahuensis specifically.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 29, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> I'm a domestic cat
> 
> Woooooo...
> 
> but I like it :3


Added ^3^



pheonix said:


> I'm a fox, still haven't decided a color yet.


Added ^3^



Comah said:


> I'm a dromeosaurid, Unenlagia Comahuensis specifically.


Added ^3^


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tibetan Fox which is also known as a Sand Fox


----------



## pheonix (Apr 29, 2009)

TheRedRaptor said:


> How about Blue Lemon?



Hmm...interesting. I'll think about it.


----------



## Belaneth (Apr 29, 2009)

I realized that I never mentioned my breed within the species, so if you could update mine to Paint Horse, I would be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Deadly-Bagel (Apr 29, 2009)

Foxxeh foxxeh foxxeh ^^

Unless you wanna get specific and put down Kitsune.

Unless you wanna get technical and put down KitsÃºnh XD


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Apr 30, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Tibetan Fox which is also known as a Sand Fox


Added ^3^



Belaneth said:


> I realized that I never mentioned my breed within the species, so if you could update mine to Paint Horse, I would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks


Fix'd ^3^



Deadly-Bagel said:


> Foxxeh foxxeh foxxeh ^^
> 
> Unless you wanna get specific and put down Kitsune.
> 
> Unless you wanna get technical and put down KitsÃºnh XD


Added ^3^


----------



## BKRCreed (May 2, 2009)

uh...
Fox.
Just fox. D: haha. i've yet to pick any kind of species to go along with it. i'll post again if/when I do.


----------



## MattyK (May 2, 2009)

Anthro Dragon.


----------



## Defcat (May 2, 2009)

Hello, My fursona has been updated. I finally settled on a cheetah instead of a leopard.


----------



## Sulfide (May 2, 2009)

< cheetah


----------



## Arctures (May 2, 2009)

I am insulted at the lack of deer on this list.  Truly insulted.


btw formosan sika deer


----------



## Mnemosyne (May 2, 2009)

Homotherium, a saber-toothed cat.

Not a saber-toothed tiger.


----------



## KitXune (May 4, 2009)

Arctic fox.  :3

Oh, and hi.  This is my first post here.  ^^


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (May 4, 2009)

Arctures said:


> I am insulted at the lack of deer on this list.  Truly insulted.
> 
> 
> btw formosan sika deer


Added, you're the first be very proud



Mnemosyne said:


> Homotherium, a saber-toothed cat.
> 
> Not a saber-toothed tiger.


added


KitXune said:


> Arctic fox.  :3
> 
> Oh, and hi.  This is my first post here.  ^^


added


----------



## Ruko (May 11, 2009)

Raccoon here.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

I count as a Jackal.


----------



## Marie (May 11, 2009)

I guess I count as a hybrid? 

I'm a Faun (half human, half goat)


----------



## Seprakarius (May 11, 2009)

Stoat right 'ere.


----------



## Shindo (May 11, 2009)

i switched from hyena to american marten


----------



## bluewulf1 (May 11, 2009)

wolf /blue husky mix


----------



## Kaamos (May 12, 2009)

[Demonstration of Poor Judgment.]


----------



## nurematsu (May 12, 2009)

I'd classify as a rodent, I guess :/ (raichu/rat)


----------



## Ralliron (May 16, 2009)

I am a Red Fox


----------



## Slade (May 16, 2009)

[post]
Cat.
[/post]


----------



## Shadow (May 16, 2009)

You're making my list jealous! |3


----------



## Zerulu (May 17, 2009)

Uumm... basilisk? '8D


----------



## Emidol (May 17, 2009)

Marine Mammal - Bottlenosed Dolphin


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 17, 2009)

Avain - Broad Winged Hawk


----------



## ToxicTiger (May 18, 2009)

Tiger.


----------



## Snack (May 18, 2009)

<----

aka wolfox


----------



## Mozee (May 19, 2009)

Mustelid!

North American River Otter here :3


----------



## Kao (May 19, 2009)

Whack me up as a good old Scalie Dragon


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (May 19, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You're making my list jealous! |3


lol I will take that as a compliment

Everyone is added to this point


----------



## Zerulu (May 20, 2009)

Maybe I should specify basilisk of the mythical persuasion? Or maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## mortaltrickster (May 23, 2009)

i'm a wolf/skunk hybrid fa name is pansymoron13


----------



## DragonKid (May 23, 2009)

Dragon here.


----------



## Nikolai (May 23, 2009)

North American Red Tree Squirrel.


----------



## Alisu (May 25, 2009)

Turkish Angora (cat).


----------



## kingdomjacko (May 25, 2009)

Canid Husky/Sheep dog


----------



## Dante112 (May 27, 2009)

Black Wolf.

Nothing much.


----------



## scooby32 (May 27, 2009)

Fox


----------



## Vexerfireblaze (May 27, 2009)

Golden Wolf


----------



## Megatherium (May 27, 2009)

Dire Sloth


----------



## BloodSapphire (May 28, 2009)

Just a common wolf


----------



## Calibrius133701 (May 28, 2009)

Lynx here.
...And it disappoints me to only see one other Lynx on that there list.


----------



## Fruiit (Jun 16, 2009)

Fruit bat! We are the awesome. :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a raptor. http://op-for.com/raptor1.jpg


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 17, 2009)

Opossum, Marsupial. Didelphimorphia specifically.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 17, 2009)

Malabar Giant Squirrel! Fear our fluffy tails that are almost twice the size of our bodies! Rawr!


----------



## Chessie (Jun 17, 2009)

Feline, Norwegian forest cat! =3


----------



## Autolycus (Jun 17, 2009)

wolf all the way


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jun 19, 2009)

Gryphon!  I swore there were more of us...


----------



## D Void (Jun 19, 2009)

A bear, grizzily to be precise.


----------



## darkfoxx606 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fox to the bone 

http://blackass606.mybrute.com


----------



## Kyuusho (Jun 20, 2009)

Hybrid: Maned Wolf/Eastern Dragon

^^ add me please?


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 20, 2009)

I've changed mine as little as possible... but I have gone from one to another twice now. I am now a silver and navy blue husky/fox hybrid.


----------



## midnit (Jun 20, 2009)

goat!!! goat sheep ram and cows need more love


----------



## vombatiformes (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a "yaminon" or northern hairy-nosed wombat - Lasiorhinus krefftii.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm a hazel (anthro)dragon


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

grizzly bear :3


----------



## Chuint (Jun 21, 2009)

Would a meerkat fall in with the Musties or would we have to get our own little Suricata section?


----------



## midnit (Jun 21, 2009)

wonder where goat would be clasified as


----------



## Tweek (Jun 23, 2009)

Mustelid, because I'm a ferret, duh.


----------



## Ramea (Jun 23, 2009)

Canine. Fox


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 23, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=30810&highlight=Fursona+Counter

i already did this one on my other account... but i had to change accounts... so i's inactive now...

Arctic Fox


----------



## Doran Eirok (Jun 23, 2009)

Dragon here! Of the western variety.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

Lion!  rawr


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 25, 2009)

Toten- German Shepherd =D


----------



## Seas (Jun 25, 2009)

I am of my own species named S'larih , which places me into the 'hybrid' category probably.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 26, 2009)

Grey Wolf here.  Not exactly original, but I'm not aiming for originality, I'm aiming for what feels right.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 26, 2009)

Rabbit/Wolf


----------



## Kaihedgie (Jun 26, 2009)

Hybrid here. Tanuki(Raccoon dog)/bat. D:


----------



## Darzi (Jun 26, 2009)

Just as a note, skunks are mephits, not mustelids.

My main is Darzi, a domesticated ferret...I also have Carly, a green magpie.  Dunno if you want secondaries.


----------



## Kiba (Jun 26, 2009)

Wolf here,


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 26, 2009)

Multiple Fursonas (Green Wolf/Lord of Change/Imperator Type 2 Mech)


----------



## Darkwing (Jun 27, 2009)

I am a Grey Timber Wolf / Red dragon hybrid.


----------



## Q-Lok (Jun 28, 2009)

Beg your pardon, but do you mind slipping me in under "Domestic Cat?"


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jun 29, 2009)

Everyone has been added at this point.




Darzi said:


> Just as a note, skunks are mephits, not mustelids.



Mephits are a family in the Mustelid Superfamily.

Kingdom: Animalia
  Phylum: Chordata
  Class: Mammalia
  Order: Carnivora
  Suborder: Caniformia
  Superfamily: Musteloidea
  Family: *Mephitidae*


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 30, 2009)

Mustelid 

daREALnakkers (Spotted Skunk)


----------



## Atra~indigo67 (Jul 1, 2009)

dragon


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 1, 2009)

Snow Leopard , crocodile , wolf


----------



## CaptainCougar (Jul 1, 2009)

Smilodon populator. Yep yep.


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2009)

Canid, Arctic wolf!


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 1, 2009)

Western Dragon, of course.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 2, 2009)

Sarge is a Border Collie/Coyote mix. :>


----------



## Azure (Jul 2, 2009)

Lolz, reppin Citras here.  Need one on that list.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2009)

your forgetting meeee!!!!  its guppy, fish, elegant tail fin, not sure of the location, not sure of the water it swims in.


----------



## fluffy-wolf (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm a folf (wolf/arctic fox)


----------



## rycerrugani (Jul 4, 2009)

tigerwolf hybrid


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jul 4, 2009)

Raccoon here, of course. :3


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Jul 4, 2009)

black two tailed fox here people

deathfoxx shal live foreva *laughs maniacly then coughs*  i really need to stop doing that


----------



## Britmike (Jul 7, 2009)

Kangaroo!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Malamute.

Sup.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 7, 2009)

I am a winged fox. I guess you can add me to the hybrids or to the canids.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm on this list already? I don't recall that. 

Could you change my species? Put me under Machine (Artificial Intelligence). Thank you.

Would you kindly?


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 7, 2009)

Canid, dark orange fox.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a wolf  Canid Or i guess I could be an Azure wolf


----------



## Jack (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a fox-y!
fox/husky.


----------



## Emofur (Jul 7, 2009)

Multiple (Feline/Wolf)


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm an African Grey parrot.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 7, 2009)

Brown Wolfox


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 7, 2009)

YoZo i be a Snow Leopard with Crocodile spikes on my back and crocodile teeth and the hind legs of a wolf


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 7, 2009)

Red Wolf (Canis Rufus)
Just as my profile says...


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Jul 7, 2009)

Everyone has been added up to this point


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jul 7, 2009)

swift fox^^


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jul 7, 2009)

to bad


----------



## silver_foxfang (Jul 7, 2009)

sry i just had to say


----------



## Reitsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

I'z a wolf :3


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Jul 10, 2009)

Put me down for siamese cat, please


----------



## Kawaburd (Jul 10, 2009)

Gryphon.  Chimeric mismatched frankensteinian monster, but technically gryphon. ;p


----------



## pulsifer (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm an asian small clawed otter :3


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 10, 2009)

Red 'n' White Lucario

Red 'n' White Gaomon

Here ^^


----------



## ProxySlaughter (Jul 11, 2009)

Fennec ^^


----------



## Krarrur (Jul 11, 2009)

Just a simple raccoon over here


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 14, 2009)

Demonic black wolf <.<


----------



## Houshou (Jul 14, 2009)

Sciurid - Flying Squirrel


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm a dragon hybrid which is called a Demagrogen. I am quite a few animals put together D: so its to many to put on the list with out spamming the poor thing.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jul 14, 2009)

Gray wolf with kitsune and husky past traits.


----------



## TheRavenousOne (Jul 14, 2009)

Bongo Antelope ^^


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a time-traveling fox here.


----------



## Koray (Jul 15, 2009)

Arctic Wolf for me >.>


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 15, 2009)

Rat Anthro


----------



## Abby (Jul 16, 2009)

Lapine/Rabbit here.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 16, 2009)

*Black Footed Ferret!*
​


----------



## Mystic fox (Jul 16, 2009)

fox here


----------



## x-Azeriel-x (Jul 16, 2009)

Loup Garou
>>
<<
^^


----------



## FurryFox (Jul 16, 2009)

Ursid (Pink PolarBear  )


----------



## AndrewAshmaric (Jul 16, 2009)

Aquatic weasel/Vaporeon hybrid :3


----------



## Nekirae (Jul 16, 2009)

Maned Wolf!


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 17, 2009)

emperor penguin here!


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> emperor penguin here!


*I.Love.Penguins.*

*-squeezes-*
​


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Snow Leopard and some alligator


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a Antilopine Kangaroo, dude. That would be in the Macropod section.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 18, 2009)

Just put me down as a cat.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 18, 2009)

Hyena. Phear meh 'sona!


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jul 18, 2009)

Snake.

I'd give species but the colouring is fucked up like most furs and only vaguely relates to the inspiration I got from it, so. Probably Cobra/Constrictor hybrid.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 18, 2009)

...Hallucination. :3


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 19, 2009)

1 more german shepherd here


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel left out.
Eurasian badger (_Meles Meles_) in the mustelidae family.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 20, 2009)

yay for single one in the species! woooo!!


----------



## Nael-Oran (Jul 20, 2009)

Grey Fox


----------



## Chandan (Jul 20, 2009)

Hanuman Langur here.


----------



## Perri_Rhoades (Jul 20, 2009)

Rabbit.  Kani Bunny, a la Second Life


----------



## anichellen (Jul 20, 2009)

Multipul fursonas! clouded snow leopard (cat)/ alaskan klee kai (cannid)/ Otter (?)


----------



## neokiva (Jul 21, 2009)

wolf/panther hybrid :3


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 21, 2009)

White tiger


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a space dragon , planet AION . >w<


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 21, 2009)

Grey timber wolf (the North American species)


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

Caracal.


----------



## outward (Jul 22, 2009)

Margay (feline)

: D


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Jul 22, 2009)

I...Am a husky, if you wanna add me ^_^


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 23, 2009)

not enough coons, add me


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I'd be under multiple species? Unsure I guess. I'm Musteline(skunk), werecat hybrid.


----------



## Sixelsixel (Jul 26, 2009)

Canadian Goose


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 26, 2009)

Digitalpotato (Thylacine)

Would it count as a Therid maybe? or a Thylacinid?


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm a kitsune (which would be classified as a 'mythical' creature type).


----------



## DashGenopeak (Jul 27, 2009)

DashGenopeak (Black Wolf), technically


----------



## Nestama (Jul 27, 2009)

Just your average Australian dingo.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Oryx antelope! A bovid, but far from a cow.


----------



## Griffinfox (Jul 28, 2009)

A Swift Fox. Yeah I know, never low on the foxes. :grin:


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Puma (black). xP I think.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 28, 2009)

Husky


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a American Shorthair Cat.


----------



## Shima (Jul 29, 2009)

White Tiger.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 30, 2009)

A human spliced with the DNA of a Canadian Lynx... Over all, he's human, but I guess you could put him in with the felines.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Timber Wolf, add me


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 2, 2009)

Canid--Anthro Coyote 

_Canis Latrans Rocketus_


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a goat


----------



## iamflak (Aug 2, 2009)

Space shuttle sent to space to do space stuff like space missions and get space astronauts to space stations. Space.


----------



## Gazerocker (Aug 2, 2009)

Another domestic cat here.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a duck.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

Domestic kitteh~


----------



## Redin_Outmir (Aug 3, 2009)

Woo! North American River Otter! <3


----------



## kashaki (Aug 3, 2009)

Red Panda.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 4, 2009)

Vampire Bat.


----------



## Daimos (Aug 5, 2009)

Demon Dog *grin


----------



## Yuki18 (Aug 6, 2009)

purple and white fox ^w^


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

dire wolf, like the ancient species


----------



## Alta (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a Red Fox, so nothing special.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 6, 2009)

Another german shepherd here woof!


----------



## Murphy Z (Aug 7, 2009)

*Ornithorhynchid* (Platypus), just like half-witted fur


----------



## Shadow (Aug 7, 2009)

88 more posts 'til you have to do a "Furs by Species II" :9


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 8, 2009)

Cat-bat.


----------



## davekenobi (Aug 8, 2009)

mmm goat


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Aug 8, 2009)

im a artic wolf


----------



## SilentCoyote (Aug 8, 2009)

Canine, Grey Coyote to be specific


----------



## Sora-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

I get to start a new group! HELLZ YEAH.

Thylacine. So.... thylacid?


----------



## Prof (Aug 9, 2009)

Cougar


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 10, 2009)

Red panda.

=D


----------



## Sei_ishimaki (Aug 10, 2009)

hmmm...well im essentially an incubus and angel crossbreed...but cause i take the form of a kitty allot, put me as kitty ^_^


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Aug 13, 2009)

Changed my fursona to a goat.


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhm...I'm a husky...8D?


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a white wolf and husky mix. (^_^)


----------



## Acara (Aug 15, 2009)

Calico Cat :3


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 15, 2009)

Quite a lot of foxes there, I guess you can throw me in that list there as well.

Fox.


----------



## Sadorae (Aug 15, 2009)

Purple and teal King Cheetah here. (OoO)=^.^=(OoO)


----------



## phrisco (Aug 15, 2009)

Dragon here.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 15, 2009)

Wolf/Hyena = Wolyena. Nice to meet you. o:


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 16, 2009)

Wolf
Hooooooooowwwwlll


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 16, 2009)

Mouse!

Thaz a type of better, cutter, cuddlier, rodent ^^


----------



## Traumerei (Aug 16, 2009)

Red panda.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm technically an anthro-fox, but I like to think of myself as a badass faukish mercenary (And btw, the word "Faukish" is the only damn hint you guys get at my upcoming game).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 17, 2009)

Otter, obviously.


----------



## jerrymojo2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wolf here


----------



## ManasgaelRoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Dragon (Anthro Wyvern)


----------



## AnubusKiren (Aug 18, 2009)

So uh... does angelic fox fit up there anywhere? X3


----------



## The Wave (Aug 18, 2009)

Arctic fox here.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 18, 2009)

Husky =^.^= Siberian


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 20, 2009)

Kitty! (Not cat, Ima kitty. *pouts and giggles* <3<3)


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 20, 2009)

Multiple characters for me. I couldn't possibly list all of them, so I'll only list the main ones that count: Clafier (Drow elf), Tenebra (Ghost bat/Sidhe), Aldawenye (hamadryad), Topaz (Elementar, avian), Nemaidh (Raven gryphon) and Absinthe (unicorn).


----------



## Arthreas (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm a cute lil red husky ^_^. I'm vizard by skills though... But yesh I'm a Lil red husky!


----------



## Varulven (Aug 21, 2009)

Ha I'm slightly different, I'm a russian black wolf


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

"Dragon" sliced together by strings and plates of memories and data collected from previous two projects.


----------



## Incognito (Aug 22, 2009)

Vampire Bat (Irony is most people mistake me for a vampire)


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 22, 2009)

Dragon (No wings, no horns)


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

eevee = Fox here! =]


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

Im a cuddly Wolf/Alaskan Malamute! ^_^


----------



## Raslan (Aug 25, 2009)

Call me a Ursid, I'm a polar bear


----------



## wolfsymphony (Aug 25, 2009)

*raises paw* Arctic/Timber Wolf here!


----------



## Yue_Maho (Aug 25, 2009)

i'm a tuxedo cat
=^w^=


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Aug 26, 2009)

I wanna be on there?  husky?


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 26, 2009)

Wolf :3


----------



## Kelpie (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that I've decided...

I'm an Ermine... with a splash of Rabbit.


----------



## Aprice (Aug 27, 2009)

I am a sheep! <3


----------



## BunnyReaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Rabbit...


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

Wolf


----------



## AngelofMercy (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, my fursona is a maned wolf. 

My totem animals, which I sometimes draw myself as, are a jaguar, and a serpent.

....aaaand what I would be if I were an animal/my alternate fursona is a type of bi-corn I created. 


Confusing, eh?


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 28, 2009)

Hell, may as well. Black-Footed Ferret.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 28, 2009)

Wolf


----------



## Reiko (Aug 29, 2009)

King Cobra. Not enough snakes out there.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

Ibuuyk, white tiger


----------



## robdadragon (Aug 29, 2009)

anthro dragon because they are awesome, especially when blended with a wolf


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Wolf (anthro).


----------



## Stargod (Aug 30, 2009)

>_>

What does a Shapeshifter/morph/etc./etc. count as, anyway?


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

Naga/Ball python! Like....having a character that goes back and forth between anthro and feral, I guess. So yeah. I guess that would require either a mythical category or a snake category.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

Canus lupis familiarus/Alsatian (German Shepherd)


----------



## Shadowkiss19 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a silver ferret


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

Hellcat or Werecat,just what you'd like to call that ;P


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a pet wox


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 1, 2009)

Growlithe, which would probably go under "canid".


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> Growlithe, which would probably go under "canid".



Growlithe's a tiger, so Feline.  If ya want Canine, pick Vulpix, its a fox


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 1, 2009)

Oops. ^^;

My confusion with that came from it being referred to as a Puppy PokÃ©mon. *hits head on desk*

Stick it under Feline then while I stick my foot into my mouth for my blunder. :\


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea, can get confusing with Pokemons, Growlithe DOES look ike a dog, but with the orange color and the stripes.. its more of a tiger.  But maybe you could put it as a canine/feline hybrid, if thats possible


----------



## Furygan (Sep 2, 2009)

Lolz Pokemanz


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Red fox/coyote here


----------



## ForeverAfter (Sep 2, 2009)

Miniature Pinscher


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 2, 2009)

Well at least your not classified as extent.. Ok so they said i was no more. Well here I am  Northern Rocky Mountains Wolf here.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, can get confusing with Pokemons, Growlithe DOES look ike a dog, but with the orange color and the stripes.. its more of a tiger.  But maybe you could put it as a canine/feline hybrid, if thats possible


Ah, ok then! Now I'm feeling a bit better about that.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> Ah, ok then! Now I'm feeling a bit better about that.



No prob


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Iberian Lynx. C:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Iberian Lynx. C:



Lynx's nice, but where's Ibery oO?


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Lynx's nice, but where's Ibery oO?



X3 They're also called Spanish lynxes. Though i'm not Spanish.  Meep


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> X3 They're also called Spanish lynxes. Though i'm not Spanish.  Meep



That sucks.. damn humans and making cute animals extinct ='/


----------



## Komaron (Sep 3, 2009)

Dragon/Wolf/Lynx hybrid. D= But mostly dragon/wolf. Lynx.. only the ears. x3


----------



## Lacerta X (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm, I'm not sure about this one. I am a dragon-like reptilian from the Vega star system. That could place me in a number of categories.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 4, 2009)

Canid- Black Fox


----------



## Katalina (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm a Maine Coon cat.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Moar kitties! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Magica (Sep 5, 2009)

Western Lilac Dragon


----------



## tomas18 (Sep 6, 2009)

Golden Jackal


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

I wonder how many different species are actually on these very forum. o.-


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I wonder how many different species are actually on these very forum. o.-



*Feels like doing the lame over 9000 joke*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

*Hugs Ib* I like Fluffy Tigers.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

Furygan said:


> *Hugs Ib* I like Fluffy Tigers.



Then he goes around saying hugs aren't necessary in the Your view on hugs topic, and bout how he'll only hug females in the sexual orientation topic, LIAR


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes but you're an exeption.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, I feel special, how come, am I a woman oO?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wow, I feel special, how come, am I a woman oO?


 
Who knows,that would be quite a surprise though. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

Am I that manly you'd be surprised if I told you I was a woman ?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

I dunno,i'm lost now.

Gah, it's 12 am,i'm gonna make my way to bed,i gotta be revin' up on the streets at 6 am to get to work before traffic starts jamming.
G'night!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

G' night, 6:05 pm here, and nobody works tomorrow, holidays ^^

And Im good at losing people ='D *hugs*


----------



## Remy (Sep 6, 2009)

Snow Leopard. ^^


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

Remy said:


> Snow Leopard. ^^


 
Yay! More kitties!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it's time to do Furs by Species II.

500 post capacity reached, and a mod will soon lock this topic based on that rule.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I think it's time to do Furs by Species II.
> 
> 500 post capacity reached, and a mod will soon lock this topic based on that rule.


Stickies aren't subjected to that rule.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Stickies aren't subjected to that rule.



Happened to my topic. :/ That's why there's a "II" for mine and there's...*checks*..."What do furs do as jobs IRL?" Part II. Surgat was at driver's seat of that move.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I have no idea of the capacity rule,but a thread did got locked down earlier.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I have no idea of the capacity rule,but a thread did got locked down earlier.



Must be your fault for sure


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I Think it was,like 3 threads have been locked down because either i or people that tried to mock me derailed the thread. xD
Like now for example,were not talking about actual species.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

Im a hugging white tiger, what're you ?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a Bloodthirsty pathelogical homicidal werecat maniac. :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

You forgot homophobic, secretly bi, hug-loving random guy


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

No i did not forget,i'm just not.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2009)

You asked for hugs from me & freaked out when people called you gay, thats bi, homophobic & hug-lovin ^^


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not bi for asking hugs,That is nonsense!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> You asked for hugs from me & freaked out when people called you gay, thats bi, homophobic & hug-lovin ^^


I hate it when people tell that bullshit to me.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I hate it when people tell that bullshit to me.....


 
Welcome to my world.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

Folf!

*Howls*


----------



## Trigger (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I'm not bi for asking hugs,That is nonsense!


 Amen! Guys can hug guys/ vice versa with out being bi/homosexual!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Amen! Guys can hug guys/ vice versa with out being bi/homosexual!


 
*hugs Trigger*

And that's even hugging a female.

Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Folf!
> 
> *Howls*



Can I howl with u?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Can i howl too?

No wait i'm a feline.

*sob*


----------



## Nattea (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a canid, Shetland Sheepdog. Well, a sable sheltie to be exact. Which is odd, because I love bi-blues and tri-colors. Oh well.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Can i howl too?
> 
> No wait i'm a feline.
> 
> *sob*



Poor kitty


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Poor kitty


 
D:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Ya can meow or purr while they howl, though


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Or Roar. RAAAWR


----------



## Raul (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh hey! A completely new species! ME!

The God of Dreams and Nightmares...also a snake...Green Mamba if you want to be specific. Although gods might not technically be a species, I'm sure there are a few more kicking around FA.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds...interesting.

I wanna be a god now.

Ibuuyk!!! Worship me as your god NOW!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive already got 200 Gods to worship, busy ='/


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Traitor!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Did you know I'm one of his gods to worship?

*Runs*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Srry, but religious jokes shouldnt be made


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Since when is this religious


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Srry, but religious jokes shouldnt be made


I didn't mean to offend anyone..... I didn't new you were serious about the worshipping 200 gods thing....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> I didn't mean to offend anyone..... I didn't new you were serious about the worshipping 200 gods thing....



No prob, nobody believes me when I say I practice a dead religion ^^


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

A dead religion? And what religion might that be?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Ancient Greek Mythology


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Heh, that's surely old. Well, I guess you like it, so have fun with it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Since when is religion supposed to be fun xD?  But yea, that one IS fun, at least the stories & Gods are =3

Im an Hades Follower, to be precise


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree, but ancient greek is something slightly different eh?

Hades eh? Well that's surely interesting, why Hades?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

He's rich, he's a manipulator, he kidnapped his wife & forced her to eat a fruit so she would have to stay, he's cool, he rules over a kingdom that has the same freakin name as him, he always dresses in black, he has a helm that makes him invisible, and he can just send the Furies after whoever pisses him off.. I mean, isnt he the best God ever?


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh wow, I didn't knew that about him. That's indeed pretty awesome. o.o'


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Besides, compared to the other Gods, meh.. Poseidon's a fish who does absolutely nothing, and Zeus' a pervert who's afraid of his wife..


----------



## The Wave (Sep 9, 2009)

Zeus is a pervert? And he's afraid of his wife?! O_O'


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Greek Mythology kicks butt.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Indeed it does, and yea, the Mightiest of the Gods is afraid of his own wife..


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Zeus was the one to invent the werewolf.

Edit: Though i think Zeus is still a pussy


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

zeus invented werewolves?

cool guy..I can dig werewolves.. so long as they're not like.. bipedal ugly flesh ripping werewolves.

oh and on the OP (cos I'm a bit of a noob)

canid here, red fox.. (dark red lol)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

He didnt invent werewolves... In fact, he didnt invent anything at all, that was Hephaistos' job


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I Thought it was Zeus who turned some guy into a werewolf as a punishment for something.

And for fox dude: Flesh ripping-intestine-undoing-bone cracking bipedal werewolves are sexy.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

in their own way I suppose. 

Had I a choice however, thats not what I would want for myself.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Would you like a sexy anthro werewolf chick instead then?


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

hey you know.. if your hot human GF becomes a hot furry GF during the fullmoon.. I wouldn't spite that one bit lol.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd love that. First to get the human GF though.

Mine left last year as a result of a fight.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

I hear that. I can be rather opinionated and stubborn. it hasn't worked to my advantage in finding a mate.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I can be Careless and lazy after a full day of work,agressive at times for i do not know,etc etc.
The reasons she left though is not because i'm careless sometimes or lazy though.
And i guess the good sides i have doesen't help me alot either. Lol


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll also admit I have commitment issues lol. I was talking to a chick the other day, she gave me her phone number.. haven't talked to her since. 

I just freak out.. I dunno. I read that foxes, although mainly monogamous, tend to only get together to mate.. yea.. sounds about like me lol.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't put it that way but if i could do that that would be awesome.
ROFL


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 10, 2009)

im a drak dragon just to let you know ^_^


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 10, 2009)

I used to use that as a screen name more than 10 years ago. What are the characteristics of a dark dragon? (I prefer fur to scales.  )


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of making a new character that is a werewolf. Rawr.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 13, 2009)

I am multiple fersonas, a athro hedghog and a advrage temberwolf.


----------



## Jade (Sep 16, 2009)

<---is a bunny rabbit


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 16, 2009)

<------bug


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 16, 2009)

tiger dragon hybrid


----------



## Sixelsixel (Sep 16, 2009)

I have yet to see Canadian Goose (_Branta canadensis_) added to this last.


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

Sabertoothed kitty ^____^


----------



## Dev Raccoon (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll let you guess as to this one =3


----------



## Zen_Fetcher (Sep 17, 2009)

Zen Malori Fetcher, Mouse.


----------



## DevHalena (Sep 17, 2009)

Put me under multiple Fursonas! 
(Dragon Bat, Griffin, and Otter)


----------



## Kiszka (Sep 18, 2009)

Ferret


----------



## Angel AlphaX (Sep 18, 2009)

Canis Lupus Lycaon--- An Eastern Red Wolf.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 18, 2009)

Orange scaled western dragon anthro! Make things long and drawn out for you


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

Red Fox


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 18, 2009)

*waves* im Akasha and im a cat
*A LIVING DEAD ONE *
*MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH*!


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 18, 2009)

does that mean that you will decay? 

cos.. that wont be cool..


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 18, 2009)

Where are the mice?


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 19, 2009)

im a dragon list me


----------



## Darlem (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry been gone for a while Spanish Fighting bull here.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd like to think of myself as having a river otter personality!


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 19, 2009)

Wolf/husky hybrid.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 20, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Wolf/husky hybrid.



A wuskey is what you are.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> A wuskey is what you are.



You don't have to make an abortion of the name ya know. Some hybrids don't have species names.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy crap! Theres another gator here?

Anywho this is Nevarous and I guess I would like to be added to the list.


----------



## BaskerMond (Sep 25, 2009)

A kitty wolf here. The mix is really only on appendages. Can you put me down as a canid though, since I'm primarily wolf.


----------



## Elephanther (Sep 25, 2009)

Asian Elephant/Leopard hybrid.


----------



## shado (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm a cat.
What kind?
...uhh


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Wolf-rabbit here!


----------



## LiL_Stenly (Sep 26, 2009)

Artic Werewolf-Brown Bear (Canis lupus albus - Ursus arctos)  here... eh what a combination!


----------



## ironpaw (Sep 26, 2009)

Red Fox me!


----------



## Kahrio (Sep 27, 2009)

Red/Silver fox. silver or red depends on how i feel.


----------



## Konaasi (Sep 28, 2009)

Turkish Angora Cat :3


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 29, 2009)

*raises hand* Tabby cat here!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 29, 2009)

blue kitty


----------



## StormyWonderfox (Sep 29, 2009)

le fox


----------



## Sabrinoth (Oct 3, 2009)

Rat here. *squeak*


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Oct 4, 2009)

My name is Kuzooma1 a Foxtaur, but all my friends call me Bam Rock or Bam for short.


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 5, 2009)

Black wolf is mine.


----------



## Bandy (Oct 5, 2009)

*I am a cat. ^^*


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 6, 2009)

Wulf here!


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm a feral wolf ^^


----------



## Furlone (Oct 7, 2009)

Coyote !


----------



## Bun (Oct 7, 2009)

*I guess I would be under the Canid category ^w^ I'm a canine/mutt

on the other hand my boyfriend's char' is a lion, but he doesn't have an FA account... sooo no use in putting that on the list.
*


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 7, 2009)

i am a newfoundland wolf =)


----------



## Vio (Oct 7, 2009)

Hybrid! Fennec Fox/Sparrow (foxbird)


----------



## TessaFae (Oct 9, 2009)

I am just your run of the mill kitty cat. Oriental breed...though I switch from white to black and back again.


----------



## Kisu (Oct 12, 2009)

Feral Leopard Panther n_n


----------



## Teh Panda (Oct 12, 2009)

Ailurid - Giant Panda! if it wasn't obvious I mean.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 15, 2009)

i am just a mountain lion


----------



## Njefnalefke (Oct 15, 2009)

Love contributing to meaningless threads.  Read the info box, I don't want to spam it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Oct 21, 2009)

you've got your self a corgi hear


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a Gray Wolf, like Star Wolf but not


----------



## Crimes (Oct 21, 2009)

Uhhh. German Shepherd.
C:


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 21, 2009)

mountain lion


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 21, 2009)

I have three characters...

Ainoko Ironrose (Cheolf = Wolf/Cheetah hybrid):

Crappy Ref Sheet: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2504374/

Nystra Hunnydhew (Bunny):

Ref sheet: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2896621/



Rhedd Skwirl (Provost Squirrel):

Visual Pic: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2111682/


----------



## Widontknow (Oct 25, 2009)

Orca for me.

Ral-Jiktar is an Emerald Swift (lizard).


----------



## fruitcake (Oct 25, 2009)

*Avian (Fairy Penguin)* over here! :>


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2009)

Insanity reactor.


----------



## Jewel (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a multiple!

My old Pokesona is a Celebi. I've had it for about 8 years now and it works.

Fursona-wise, I regularly switch between a Spiny flower mantis and a bat (not sure what species yet-- possibly Pallid).


----------



## sedgehare (Oct 28, 2009)

Hare here!
Snowshoe hare, to be exact.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

Arctic Wolf.
Add to list plz.


----------



## ReiRaccoon (Oct 29, 2009)

Raccoon. Yayz.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 29, 2009)

Fox for sure, although I'm still developing my fursona.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 29, 2009)

felineee


----------



## mdc95 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cat-wolf hybrid


----------



## Slyfox610 (Oct 29, 2009)

Fox =3 oh yes im original


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a simple ferret. =]


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2009)

Black Forest Wolf


----------



## RubyDragon44 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a... BOVINE!!!! Bull powah!


----------



## pickledance (Nov 1, 2009)

Moth, so incect.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2009)

pickledance said:


> Moth, so *insect*.



It is not hard to use spell checker you know.


----------



## Jestevez (Nov 1, 2009)

Italian Wolf. Obviously, super original.


----------



## WhiteNightingale (Nov 1, 2009)

^_^ hi
Hybrid
Cat/Ermine


----------



## Tail Bait (Nov 3, 2009)

tailbait (red fox)


----------



## LeonNiKate (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a hybrid of red fox and cat.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 9, 2009)

Im a  Saber Tooth Tiger/ Dire Wolf hybrid.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 10, 2009)

<--- Red Fox ^_^


----------



## Sino (Nov 10, 2009)

Shortfin Mako Shark


----------



## Brandi (Nov 10, 2009)

House Cat ^^


----------



## Jaenna (Nov 10, 2009)

Jaenna: Hybrird (Racoolf)
Jaquolin: Hybrid (Fenunk)
Rivett: Pallid Bat


----------



## Aaros (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a dragon (western, fire).


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 10, 2009)

Liyern. o.o


----------



## Farelle (Nov 10, 2009)

you can count me to cat or hybrid section

feline, because it is actually a cat form

hybrid, because she has cheetah, lynx and snow leopard aspects (i would say its my own race but oh well...)
cheetah: face paintings, type of dots and sleeky body
lynx: because of the brushes on the ears and the ear form
snow-leopard aspect: because she has a fluffy tail and is snow, white


but only Cat would do it well to 

edited cheetah to cat in last case, because that would fit more^^ and is more general


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

I am a skunk. A one-eyed skunk with a shot-off ear and a bad attitude who wields a shotgun.

Hug at own risk.


----------



## selkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Key Deer. 

EDIT: You may as well just say "White Tailed Deer" though.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Nov 11, 2009)

Long Tailed Weasel Demon. Which is technically a Mustelid.


----------



## Cearulwolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Werewolf


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2009)

Add me to Insecta please  (although it should be Hexopoda...)
Spiny Flower Mantis 0w0


----------



## Tenoenar (Nov 13, 2009)

I am a day gecko, which makes me a Gekkonid.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a tiger. RAWR!


----------



## Lycwolf (Nov 14, 2009)

Wolf, as my thing says|
<---------------------

Specifically, Black and Red Wolf...


----------



## md05au (Nov 16, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Canadian River Otter (not to be confused with Sea Otters, the black sheep of the family)



I totally resent that 

Lulu Neko Lucy, I'm a Sea Otter.


----------



## shlero (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm a dragon ^.=.^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 18, 2009)

Werewolf/Striped Skunk hybrid.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm a Gray Wolf


----------



## Kanic (Nov 19, 2009)

German shepherd here!


----------



## darzoz (Nov 20, 2009)

<Removed> I didn't mean to post here. Now only if I could finds some soart of post deleting button.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Nov 21, 2009)

I should mention that I think the Canid list should be seperated into genus type, aka Lupine, Vulpine, Canine, ect.


----------



## CapriCoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Procyonid at your service, raccoon to be exact.


----------



## Jaxinc (Nov 23, 2009)

Mustelid, Musteloid, w/e scientists call it now.
Skunk ;l


----------



## StormyHotWolf88 (Nov 23, 2009)

Eastern Timber Wolf (fire breather)


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 23, 2009)

another wolf here


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 23, 2009)

generic cat here, I'm probably going to change it to a shark soon.
I'm tired of it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 23, 2009)

An lemur here.

You may bow to your king.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 23, 2009)

Other - Northern Sergal


----------



## Leasara (Nov 24, 2009)

Good heavens, looks like there _aren't_ any other Unicorns


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 24, 2009)

Leasara said:


> Good heavens, looks like there _aren't_ any other Unicorns



They're just horses with ice cream cones stuck to their head.


----------



## Rhyl (Nov 24, 2009)

Rhyl, I'm a black unicorn


----------



## (Furrylicious) (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm a Dalmatian


----------



## Spec (Nov 24, 2009)

Striped skunk( but inted of the white stripe I have a white tribal design)


----------



## Brann (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a Gryphon.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 25, 2009)

Spec said:


> Striped skunk( but inted of the white stripe I have a white tribal design)


That's cool. I'm multi-colored. BeetleJuice like look.


----------



## Snomad (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm a snow leopard.


----------



## Hyasinth (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm a hybrid. jackal/bicorn/owl


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Nov 27, 2009)

Grey wolf here


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

Quackercat.


----------



## Foxtrack (Nov 29, 2009)

I is a Raven!


----------



## NeoBlackJagi (Nov 30, 2009)

jaguarundi (commonly known as an otter-cat)
*Herpailurus*_*         yaguarondi*_


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 30, 2009)

Bengal Tiger


----------



## luna-griff (Nov 30, 2009)

im a griffon! Screee! :3


----------



## RocoTheBlack (Dec 8, 2009)

Glaswegian urban fox (small scrawny shy and jumpy but mean if cornered)
 and sorry for all the random fox things i went a littel crazy


----------



## Blue2k (Dec 8, 2009)

canine herez :3 pwn it up baby!


----------



## AngleRei (Dec 8, 2009)

Felid (precisely a cat).


----------



## Tomgreen (Dec 8, 2009)

canine heheh im a beagle :3


----------



## CruelJones (Dec 8, 2009)

Smilodon Rhazafaxius (Sabercat)


----------



## snowkatt (Dec 8, 2009)

cat


----------



## Waggable (Dec 8, 2009)

I is a Canine


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2009)

Delphinidae :3


----------



## Kegawa (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a panda


----------



## pandragon (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a dragon; a pandragon, to be precise.


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a dog - border collie to be precise.


----------



## Pabea Khaos (Dec 10, 2009)

kodiak bear :3


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Dec 10, 2009)

Gray wolves FTW!! *howls*      ok I'm done.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 10, 2009)

White Tiger, Feline. I'm not on that list yet! =p


----------



## Kiva19 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am a lion as represented by my bee-yoo-tah-ful picture over there! 

<----------------------------------------


----------



## Sielu Kekale Ikuinen (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! Looks like I'll be forcing the OP to add another grouping of animals to the already expansive list. You can add Viverridae now. I'm Viverra Civettina, otherwise known as a Malabar Large Spotted Civet.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 11, 2009)

Im a Skunk of the striped persuasion.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

WHAT no largomorphs?  Rabbits.  that is shocking.


----------



## Squitter (Dec 13, 2009)

i am a lavos squirrel (lava squirrel). i am ur typical average squirrel but immune to heat, fire and ofc lava. when angered my apricot tips overtake my grey colour and i go beserk attacking the first thing/ animal i see no matter how big or small.


----------



## Archevald (Dec 14, 2009)

Family: Mustelid
Species: Ferret/Ermine mix


----------



## Gight (Dec 14, 2009)

Hybrid
-Gight (Fruit Bat-Hyena)


----------



## Otto (Dec 14, 2009)

eh I is teh fox/wolf hybrid. happy happy joy joy


----------



## Collie (Dec 15, 2009)

Border collie, plain and simple ^^


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 15, 2009)

Cheetah. :3


----------



## Dovecoon (Dec 15, 2009)

Cat for the time being... I've also been roleplaying a herm cheetah recently, though o.o Either way, it's a feline ^^()


----------



## RoseHexwit (Dec 15, 2009)

I, Rose, am a Border Collie.

That's a canine. :3


----------



## xydexx (Dec 15, 2009)

Inflatable unicorn.

Because I'm weird like that.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2009)

Sled dog.

Seppala Siberian Sleddog/Tamaskan Dog mix to get technical.


----------



## Lazarus905 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am Lazarus the Frilled shark.


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 17, 2009)

Pinniped- harbor seal


----------



## Franz Nerdlinger (Dec 19, 2009)

Umm... Ditto. >>

Dunno where you'd put a solely pokemon fursona... maybe hybrid, considering my general form doesn't exactly look like a regular pokemon. XD


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 19, 2009)

Fox


----------



## Lyall Sylvan (Dec 19, 2009)

Canid - timber (gray) wolf

*wags*  Hello all...


----------



## Kelo (Dec 22, 2009)

Dragon here hehe


----------



## Typh (Dec 22, 2009)

A typhoon Wolf is a wolfdragon thing, petty cool. However I have tons of Races I made up that probably aren't the point of this thread XD.


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 23, 2009)

marsupial - kangaroo


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 23, 2009)

Malamute


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 23, 2009)

Nekomata and Red Panda.

I finally decided.


----------



## Will Frost (Dec 24, 2009)

Arctic fox/Glaceon. Not a hybrid, I shift between forms.


----------



## Kanrei (Dec 25, 2009)

I`m a racoon dog ^^


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 25, 2009)

Komodo Dragon basically (There should be a reptile section since some of use are mostly lizards.)


----------



## KRUPAK (Dec 26, 2009)

Reptile > Lizard > Gila Monster


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

Arctic White Wolf


----------



## Obrum (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a grey wolf... sort of... just put me down as a grey wolf, that's fine ^^


----------



## Geek (Dec 27, 2009)

*Coyote* for inventiveness, mischievousness, and evasiveness.


----------



## InfernoTiger (Dec 28, 2009)

Tiger.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah I'm a hybrid now. Half grey wolf + half grey fox = ME


----------



## Cat Jordan (Dec 29, 2009)

House cat ;3


----------



## Sybe (Dec 29, 2009)

Those bastard grey squirrels all but eradicated the indigenous population of red squirrels here.

*Grumble*


----------



## Sybe (Dec 29, 2009)

I be a Siberian tiger.  

Thick fur and big balls.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm the second red panda on your list.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 30, 2009)

Agra-Nu-Tagresh

An anthropomorphic dragon, sometimes with wings.

Cannot breath fire, beak-like muzzle, thin body frame.

Character name is Aphistos


----------



## Rosethorn225 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cat.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 30, 2009)

Half cat, half fennec fox.


----------



## Erewolf (Dec 30, 2009)

changed to a chocolate lab :3


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm a dragon, of course. :3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 31, 2009)

Changed to fully Ermine Demon (Ermon)


----------



## Greycat (Jan 1, 2010)

Just yer common Texas Tree Squirrel!


----------



## Shindo (Jan 1, 2010)

shiba inu :>


----------



## HeavyHoss (Jan 2, 2010)

Belgian Grey Draft Horse ...neat idea!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

Tauntaun.


----------



## Kiba_the_Coon (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a raccoon ^^
*chitters*


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

Sabre. Kodiak Bear


----------



## at3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Red Fox


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 4, 2010)

Arctic White Wolf


----------



## Terrapin (Jan 4, 2010)

I appear to be the first Testudine! More specifically, I am a painted turtle.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

Darwin's fox.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a Western Red Fox


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wolf.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Jan 8, 2010)

Eastern Dragon me thinks
rawr ^M^


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 8, 2010)

Gray Wolf


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm a Smilodon :3


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

Tiger...rowre


----------



## ChamberPuppet (Jan 9, 2010)

To be or not to be? A fox is what I shall be :]


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

ChamberPuppet said:


> To be or not to be? A fox is what I shall be :]


not another one BAWWW!


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 9, 2010)

Multi fursonas for me

Kurzar- Doberman  (main)
Dreamcatcher- Cougar
Ankhor- Ibizan Hound
Tamen- Black wolf
Serran- Sanalie (lynx/wolf hybrid)


----------



## Solas (Jan 9, 2010)

Scruffy113 said:


> I feel left out.
> Eurasian badger (_Meles Meles_) in the mustelidae family.



Agreed.  American Badger: _Taxidea taxus, _again in the mustelidae family.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> not another one BAWWW!



*sniff* you no liek fawks?


----------



## IggyB (Jan 12, 2010)

You can stick me under either Canid or Hybrid since I am a Saarlooswolfhond, a real life hybrid of a Eurasian wolf and a German Shepherd.

yeah, betcha haven't heard of many saarlooswolfhonds in the fandom


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

:3 Jellyfish! I haven't decided on a specific one yet, though.

The class is apparently Scyphozoa, and the phylum is Cnidaria. Not sure what you want.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

fishbones said:


> :3 Jellyfish! I haven't decided on a specific one yet, though.
> 
> The class is apparently Scyphozoa, and the phylum is Cnidaria. Not sure what you want.


Man of War! Pick a Man of War!


Idk, I just think they're really cool. x3


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

Ooooh, neat!

Yeah, that's a cool one... I also like the electric jellyfish, and this weird one i saw called a _turritopsis nutricula_, the immortal jellyfish. Apparently once it's fully mature, it can actually revert BACK to previous stages of it's life, and continuously do it over and over again. Apparently this technically makes it immortal, so long as it doesn't get it's nerve center removed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turritopsis_nutricula

Then again, I learned it on wikipedia, so who knows if that's actually true.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

Holy crap, an immortal jellyfish. Now that is awesome.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 12, 2010)

heheheh. Actually, I just colored a little picture of a jelly girl like that one, and I love it. I think I'm going with the immortal. :3

_Turritopsis nutricula_ for me!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 12, 2010)

western red fox 
om nom nom


----------



## Rewty (Jan 12, 2010)

Thylacine. I'm extinct.


----------



## Cylo (Jan 12, 2010)

... I don't see any eevee's, or pokemorphs ._.

I'm an eevee.  Can I get on that list, or are we trying to avoid lawsuits?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 12, 2010)

Rewty said:


> Thylacine. I'm extinct.


 
o-oh my god -clings to you- I love thylacines <3 I'm a cat/thylacine hybrid of sorts


----------



## tbohn (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I'm totally coyote. So there you go. I had no idea that there were so many different species; it's pretty much all up for grabs!


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, im a White Wolf


----------



## Baree (Jan 13, 2010)

Fat-tailed dwarf lemur aka lesser dwarf lemur. Order of the primates which I see hasn't been added yet.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Jan 13, 2010)

Rough-legged hawk.

It's rough-legged buzzard actually, in textbooks.


----------



## RipperFang (Jan 13, 2010)

Rewty said:


> Thylacine. I'm extinct.


  Welcome to the club x3


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Jan 13, 2010)

Pshhh, Dingo 4 life hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, unless somthing changes, I consider myself A Luxray Anthro furry person... (whatever the best word is) 

Luxray is a feline I beleive.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 13, 2010)

LuxrayAnthro said:


> Well, unless somthing changes, I consider myself A Luxray Anthro furry person... (whatever the best word is)
> 
> Luxray is a feline I beleive.


 

Yesh, Luxray is a Lion.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 13, 2010)

The all powerful Storm cat here. Watch my tornados rip your beloved reality apart while my earthquakes and hail storms send your very soul into the cold cesspool called Alaska!!!


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a Lynx. Canadian Lynx. =3


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

*points to username* 

JACKAL FACE. :3


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 15, 2010)

White tiger, did I suprise you?


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 16, 2010)

Just a wolf.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Novawolf7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Draggy here


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

I am a paradox.


----------



## bigjon (Jan 16, 2010)

just a bear here. when i'm happy, i'm a teddy bear and when i'm mad, i'm a rabid grizzly


----------



## hunter-x (Jan 18, 2010)

any other renamons?


----------



## kajiki (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a hybrid phoenix-tiger.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

I have two; a phalene (domestic dog) and a domestic ferret.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a Felavigon!

A subspecies of Gaian Chimaera.  >3<

Leopard/Eagle/Dragon, to be exact.

...I went overboard on trying to be original.  oAo

But now the Felavigon species might be the center of a novel I want to write one day.  :3

I dunno where I would fit under...Hybrid, I guess.  o3o


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

Multimorph dragon here. My catagories are dragon, gryphon, canine, and feline.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jan 19, 2010)

Tomias is a foxie, a simple, fluffy foxie.  Also I clicked the open link in Arrleashens sig, and i lost the game ;.;


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Felid here. More specifically, a caracal.


----------



## mikeyraccoon (Jan 19, 2010)

raccoon! i luvs them


----------



## Koonus (Jan 20, 2010)

i's a demon-coon!!! <333

=^-^=


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 21, 2010)

my species is a mixture of multiple felines so you can consider him a feline or a hybrid.

i like to call him a sand leopard, which is a mixture of a snow leopard, a lion, a cheetah, and a lynx.

so yea its up to you ^^


----------



## Jaga (Jan 22, 2010)

Im a grey fox


----------



## Daberu (Jan 24, 2010)

Sciurid for me. 

(Blue Squirrel)


----------



## TheCandyMONSTaR (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm a Turkish Angora Cat ^^


----------



## KariLion (Jan 24, 2010)

Of the family felidae here - lion


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Jan 24, 2010)

canid (black and white wolfeh! but mutt at times, i guess) ^^


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Just an ordinary wolf I guess


----------



## bones (Jan 25, 2010)

African Wild Dog. =D Seems like I may be the only one on the list so far...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a... well I dunno see I have the head of a Dragon combined with the head of a fox while I have giant wings that are a copy of a sparrow's my body is that of a fox's except my chest and back has the plated part of an armadillo,while my paws are that of a fox but with the claws of a giant armadillo and my tail is that of a Dragon and I have the legs and feet of a fox and this is all on a human base.


----------



## matsurika (Jan 25, 2010)

Mahogany glider here, which comes under marsupial, or petaurid if you want to be specific ^_^


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 25, 2010)

Caracal


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Shark here


----------



## vdanhalenv (Jan 26, 2010)

Coyote


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm a fox


----------



## karu_beartaur (Jan 28, 2010)

Beartaur or bear.


----------



## Kori Okami (Jan 29, 2010)

Artic Wolf ^^


----------



## CaffeineFree- (Jan 29, 2010)

- waves - New kid on the block.
Well new river otter on the block...


----------



## RacoRaccoon (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a Racoon!


----------



## Satoshi (Jan 30, 2010)

Satoshi; Panda/Cat

:]


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 30, 2010)

Avian, specifically Roc.


----------



## Olivitree (Jan 30, 2010)

Arctic red wolf mix or Domestic guinea pig


----------



## Fuyuko (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm a black panther =^-^=


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

I'M A HUMAN!


no but really, my fagsona is a hybrid sphynx cat/chinese-crested dog.


----------

